# Constant panic



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

It feels like a constant panic attack, does anybody relate? I am beyond hopeless (


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Sure. I didn't drink coffee evn before this. I used to drink a lot of Coke though, now very rarely.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Does exercise help?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

I feel totally spaced out, like I don't know what I am doing and when I do something I don't remember it afterwards. It all started with a huge panic attack and insomnia where my thoughts were racing (I felt like I am going crazy), after 3 days of no sleep it suddenly shut down. And left me like this.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Exercise doesn't help too much. I need myself back!!!


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

I feel confused, lost and almost disoriented all the time, even in my own home (.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

mezona said:


> It feels like a constant panic attack, does anybody relate?


Yeah that's how I would describe what I am experiencing also. Recently I was comparing it to "constant trembling in the brain".


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2016)

I always feel some sort of tension in my body. I had a moment the other day, where I was near 100% calm, and it felt completely foreign and odd because I'm usually always tense and anxious.


----------



## Allez (Apr 10, 2013)

Will you try TRE?


----------



## Allez (Apr 10, 2013)

There's a video link for it floating around somewhere


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Distraction. Force distraction on yourself, consciously cancel out all negative and scary thoughts you think, even if you dont really "notice" them.


----------

